# Cat hair problem



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I know this has been discussed at length but I want to use cat hair to lend realistic texture to a Wolf Man kit. Challenges: 

1) The cat in question is an orange tabby. Do we know for sure what color fur Jack Pierce used in the various Wolf Man flicks? 

2) What's your best method to affix the cat hair? White glue? CA? Tweezed on individually or_ en masse?_

3) I'm kind of in a hurry...do you wait for your cat to shed naturally, or shave it and harvest the fur?

3) I don't own the cat, my neighbor does. She doesn't leave the house until around 9:00 p.m. Are night vision goggles very expensive? 

4) Capture: big net on a stick, or squirrel trap? .22?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Again, as in another thread - that last post, with the avatar, is very creepy....:freak:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Do you have, or have access to, a cat?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

There's a shaved feline joke there waiting to happen, but I'm not going to do it.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

frankenstyrene said:


> Do you have, or have access to, a cat?


I have never laughed so hard at a post here since I started back in the nineties....

I am sorry, but I have no access to a cat. You'll have to try next door. Good day, sir.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This is the way a guy I know distantly harvests the stuff. Put the cat in a dark scary box, shake gently every 10 mins or so for,...say,..an hour. The cat in question will shed the hair and you can release it back into your anxious neighbor's yard. It will at this point resemble an Egyptian Mau...but maybe they will like the new look...

You could just coat your model with slow drying shellac..and leave it in a barber's shop for a few hours...but it could come back smelling like Aqua-velva...might be a good thing...

Steve


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Oooh-oooh, a cat - Can I help, can I, can I...

I have perfected the art of captur...uh, getting hold of a cat. Can't discuss it openly, er, publicly, that is. I'll share it with you privately, though. And it's effective - never been convicted yet.

As for ripping out, I mean, collecting... yeah, collecting, the fur I have some experience with that, too.

I see you're only in Ohio. Not really that far from NC. After all, we modelers must stick together and come to each other's aid. 

Can I help, pleeeeeze?

James


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

steve123 said:


> This is the way a guy I know distantly harvests the stuff. Put the cat in a dark scary box, shake gently every 10 mins or so for,...say,..an hour. The cat in question will shed the hair and you can release it back into your anxious neighbor's yard. It will at this point resemble an Egyptian Mau...but maybe they will like the new look...
> 
> You could just coat your model with slow drying shellac..and leave it in a barber's shop for a few hours...but it could come back smelling like Aqua-velva...might be a good thing...
> 
> Steve


Gives new meaning to the line 'His hair was puuuurfect'


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Jack Pierce huh? Well, I found this.......

"Lon's Wolf Man make-up consisted of yak hair being glued to his face, and having it singed with a hot iron. Chaney furthermore claimed, Pierce would purposely burn him with the hot iron. Chaney also had an allergic reaction to the make-up Pierce used on him in The Ghost of Frankenstein. Later, Chaney suffered with Pierce's laboriously wrapped bandages for three Mummy films. In Jack's defense, the use of the fused elements of make-up was a needful 8 hour task for the desired effect that Pierce was looking for, and Chaney was well known for not working well with others on set."


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, I have a _dog_, but her hair is a big on the long side.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Animal Shelter.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Y3a said:


> Jack Pierce huh? Well, I found this.......
> 
> "Lon's Wolf Man make-up consisted of yak hair being glued to his face, and having it singed with a hot iron. Chaney furthermore claimed, Pierce would purposely burn him with the hot iron. Chaney also had an allergic reaction to the make-up Pierce used on him in The Ghost of Frankenstein. Later, Chaney suffered with Pierce's laboriously wrapped bandages for three Mummy films. In Jack's defense, the use of the fused elements of make-up was a needful 8 hour task for the desired effect that Pierce was looking for, and Chaney was well known for not working well with others on set."


Hm. So Chaney's Wolf hair had a burnt hue. And was somewhat heat-fused.

[eyes can of Acme gunpowder, long roll of fuse and can of tuna]

Be right back.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

falcondesigns said:


> Animal Shelter.


Stupid shelters ask for picture ID around here now. 

That's what I heard...from a guy.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

JamesInNC said:


> Oooh-oooh, a cat - Can I help, can I, can I...
> 
> I have perfected the art of captur...uh, getting hold of a cat. Can't discuss it openly, er, publicly, that is. I'll share it with you privately, though. And it's effective - never been convicted yet.
> 
> ...


I know, man, I hate it when my meds run out, too.

Tip of the day, from me to you: styrofoam blue insulation board held down with a few bricks dampens 75% of noise emanating from basement pits. Covering it with fake tombstones, bats and leaves adds camouflage and a decorative holiday flair friends will love. Just remember to punch a couple air holes in the board first (that's optional, actually).


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Maybe a nice feline pelt would be easier to apply. What color do you want?


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

My cat sheds a pound of hair a day on every dark chair, pair of pants in the house and mostly my modeling chair. You can have it all.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

My daughters' cat sheds enough in the course of a week to build another cat.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Grooming parlor?


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

This is Moose, all 23 pounds of him. How he stays that heavy I can't begin to guess, because he sheds enough in a day to make mittens for a sasquatch. The amount he sheds in a week or worse, a month is too much to think about. I'd be more than happy to collect it and you could build a wolfmen pack. My ex is allergic to cats. In restrospect I think that's hilarious.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

I think that with all the responses you received that it proves positively- 

There is more than one way to skin a cat-










Ben


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I once saw a color photo of Chaney's Wolfman. The yak hair was dark, but the kleg lights gave it a mocha appearence. It would be rare to find cat hair that color, and why ? Just find a cheap holloween wig and use it.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

septimuspretori said:


> I think that with all the responses you received that it proves positively-
> 
> There is more than one way to skin a cat-
> 
> ...


There are exactly 37 ways. (The Lost In Space fans will get that one)


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I may be able to help (at least with the bait and trap aspect).


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

he didn't say if it was a long hair or a short hair cat. but all he needs is what they sell at pet
stores, it's a brush made of fine wire and it used to come hair and to keet it from matting,
I used to have Japanese Bobtail cats and brused them at lest once a week.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

starlord said:


> he didn't say if it was a long hair or a short hair cat. but all he needs is what they sell at pet
> stores, it's a brush made of fine wire and it used to come hair and to keet it from matting


A brush! Why suggest something that takes the fun out of it. We are supposed to be having fun, right?

Now, duct tape - THAT'S fun!

James


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

frankenstyrene said:


> Do you have, or have access to, a cat?


OMG!!! This is too funny!

MMM


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

JamesInNC said:


> A brush! Why suggest something that takes the fun out of it. We are supposed to be having fun, right?
> 
> Now, duct tape - THAT'S fun!
> 
> James



So is a vacuum with a brush attachment. :lol:

Ben


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

I SWEAR, I had nothing to do with this! And no one can prove otherwise, I think.

http://www.catfacts.org/sphynx-cat-facts-2.jpg

James


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Cat hare taste funy

Steve


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Cat hare taste funy
> 
> Steve


You are supposed to shave the cat before you eat it! Didn't you know that???

Bob K.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Dint eat all, cat scream.. and run...had to eat at taco bell to get taste out of my mouth


Steve


----------



## airman34 (May 18, 2011)

tastes like chicken, I've heard


----------



## auroralover (Dec 12, 2009)

Disco58 said:


> This is Moose, all 23 pounds of him. How he stays that heavy I can't begin to guess, because he sheds enough in a day to make mittens for a sasquatch. The amount he sheds in a week or worse, a month is too much to think about. I'd be more than happy to collect it and you could build a wolfmen pack. My ex is allergic to cats. In restrospect I think that's hilarious.


Your cat's coat is beautiful! I love black and white kitties, and he's got a handsome face, too. He doesn't look too heavy, all stretched out there.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I’ve been collecting this up for you. If it’ll help, let me know. You’ll have to pick out the litter and a few fleas. I tried to get a Yack but it’s surprising how hard those are to come by.


----------



## markeagle19 (Oct 20, 2011)

Facto2 said:


> I’ve been collecting this up for you. If it’ll help, let me know. You’ll have to pick out the litter and a few fleas. I tried to get a Yack but it’s surprising how hard those are to come by.


Is that really your cats hair? Why they fall all like that? I cant imagine your cats is now bald, never seen bald cat yet.lol

http://niceledlights.com


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I just threw up a little bit.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I lied, it’s really my hair. :tongue:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Facto2 said:


> I lied, it’s really my hair. :tongue:


Great. I just sat down and logged in eating cotton candy from the county fair, too. Thanks, Facto.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

markeagle19 said:


> Is that really your cats hair?


That's actually an ex-Tribble. He couldn't find work anymore so he's been living in a box and bums quarters for Thunderbird. Sad, really.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

It's Tribble road kill. :freak::freak::freak:


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> You are supposed to shave the cat before you eat it! Didn't you know that???
> 
> Bob K.


This thread, and comments like this, is why I support this site. Too funny, in a really inappropriate way.:lol::lol:


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

While we're on the subject, cat recipes around the world. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat_meat

BTW - did you know cats don't really like thumbtacks mixed with their kitty litter. Sheesh, who knew 

James


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

"I do not find thith amusing in the leathist."


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Halloween proved bountiful again this year. Was able to replenish my inventory of cat hair, whiskers, and claws in case anyone needs supplies. Mostly black, some gray and white. 

James


----------

